# Fish Recommendations for 5 Gallon



## SarahAVL (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi! I have a 5 gallon (fully cycled) planted low-tech tank, and I need some fish for it. I used to have a betta for a long time, and he passed away recently . I would like something different. Shrimp and those little frogs are out because they both creep me out. I'll be upgrading to a larger tank hopefully within a year, so I'd like something that will transition well to a larger tank with more fish friends.

It is medium planted now, mostly with anubias of all different sizes. I dose with excel, flourish, and iron. My water is naturally soft and very slightly acidic (about pH 6.8). I'd rather find fish that work well with those parameters than to constantly be trying to change the parameters. I am doing less water changes now with no fish, but plan to do about 25% weekly.

I've been looking at the following options (probably about 6 for a small school):
Microrasboras 
Guppies
Neon tetras
+ Maybe a nerite snail (not sure how much they add to the bioload)

Of course, looking around on the internet, I am getting lots of conflicting information, and I trust you all better! The LFS gave me some crazy answers (angelfish, etc..) that I know are not appropriate for my 5 gallon. Are the above options good? Anything I'm not thinking about? Other suggestions?


----------



## aquaBender (Aug 18, 2016)

I really think that 10 gallons is the minimum size for housing any vertebrate like fish. If you don't like frogs or shrimp maybe stick with snails? It would be extremely stressful for 6 fish to be confined to 5 gallons even if your water quality is perfect.


----------



## fermentedhiker (Oct 28, 2011)

Maybe something from the Danionella group? In a tank that size I wouldn't use a full sized nerite. I'd go for one of the smaller one like bumble bee(top out at about 1/4")


----------



## C10H12N2O (Nov 13, 2014)

Guppies and neons are both too active for a 5gal, so I wouldn't go with them. I think micro rasboras would work just fine since they're so... well, micro. Micro fish for nano tanks! 

As for the nerite, depends on your preference. Great algae eaters and some are quite attractive but I won't keep them - they're poop machines and the females lay eggs everywhere. 

Did your LFS actually tell you you could keep angels in a 5gal? Please tell me you were being hyperbolic there...


----------



## SarahAVL (Jan 31, 2015)

They really did tell me that Angelfish were an option. Crazy.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

I have four 5g tanks, all with fish. One 5.5g has just 4 sparkling gouramis, another 5.5g has 8 ruby tetras and 4 Hara Jerdoni. I have a Spec V with 7 boraras urophthalmoides and RCS, and a 2nd Spec V with 8 chili rasboras, 5 hastatas cories and RCS. Each tank also has one nerite, the horned bumblebee type, which is smaller than the other common ones.

If you would like guppies, I would stick with all male endler guppies - about 6. I'm not a fan of neon tetras personally so have no experience with them.


----------



## SarahAVL (Jan 31, 2015)

aquaBender said:


> I really think that 10 gallons is the minimum size for housing any vertebrate like fish. If you don't like frogs or shrimp maybe stick with snails? It would be extremely stressful for 6 fish to be confined to 5 gallons even if your water quality is perfect.


Thank you, I might have to upgrade sooner than I planned.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

The pet store guys will tell you absolutely anything to sell fish. It's not your fault. I agree with the above: 5 gallons is too small for fish. Build a low-tech tank, not a low-empathy tank.


----------

